# Nitrous kit install what needs to be done?



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

i have hardly posted here and i can see that people get hounded for posting general questions, well I SEARCHED for : Nitrous SPEC V, Nitrous 2002 and i could not find out the answer for my question.

I own a 2002 Spec V and i have come to realized that i will never be able to afford a turbo lmao! so i am now looking for the cheaper allternative, Nitrous!

What do i need to modify in order to install lets say a 50 shot system?
does the kit usualy include everything? just say your 2 cents! THANKS!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NX wet kit. it will have everything you need.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Import_nights said:


> i have hardly posted here and i can see that people get hounded for posting general questions, well I SEARCHED for : Nitrous SPEC V, Nitrous 2002 and i could not find out the answer for my question.
> 
> I own a 2002 Spec V and i have come to realized that i will never be able to afford a turbo lmao! so i am now looking for the cheaper allternative, Nitrous!
> 
> ...


I know this is not what you want to hear. But if you cant afford to build the motor and then Turbo it. Stay All motor. Spec V's do not Like nitrous. I have seen literally 4 blow up on no more then 75 shots *wet*.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Link

This is a basic system from NX, should fit your needs.


----------



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

*its over*

well i had allready had the NX kit at my house, i bought it earlyer this month i was just trying to find out if i needed to beef up the engine or add anything to make it last.

Well i went ahead and installed it yesterday and at exatly 6:24a.m. i was doing a little test run on my way to work...................... when all of a sudden my temp skyrocketed and right befor i could turn it off i heard a loud BANG! and then came the smoke, lots of smoke and my heart left stoped for my engine had just went to CRAP it blew. well i think it blew the shop is going to look at it for me to make sure but ya i think its over =:::

i think i'ma buy a more tougher car like a Honda SI since these nissans seem to suck ass


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Import_nights said:


> well i had allready had the NX kit at my house, i bought it earlyer this month i was just trying to find out if i needed to beef up the engine or add anything to make it last.
> 
> Well i went ahead and installed it yesterday and at exatly 6:24a.m. i was doing a little test run on my way to work...................... when all of a sudden my temp skyrocketed and right befor i could turn it off i heard a loud BANG! and then came the smoke, lots of smoke and my heart left stoped for my engine had just went to CRAP it blew. well i think it blew the shop is going to look at it for me to make sure but ya i think its over =:::
> 
> i think i'ma buy a more tougher car like a Honda SI since these nissans seem to suck ass


just get an sr20. the spec v's internals are a joke. everyone knows that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think the problem was in the install bro.

especially if it was a wet kit and you set up a 50 shot properly.

this sounds way more like operator error than engine problems. I wouldn't be so quick to blame the engine when you made it clear you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

alright, hold on kid. If this is an april fool, it's a good one, but we try to keep them in off-topic and let the tech sections be more serious.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL only real men spray on thier way to work! Now thats gangsta!

You figure the average person normally sprays "on average" after about at least 3pm. BUt you...you are just plain gangsta ! Im to lazy to wake up in the morning much less be spraying by 6:24!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gotta be a joke... first he asks about nitrous and what he needs for/in a kit and then said he had it for a month... yeah right. :lame:


----------



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

*lol*

ya april fools lmao!  

but to get back on topic.... I take back everything i said about the whole nissan suck and honda thing lol.

I thank you for the feedback that i've gotten so far, 
so is the qr25de going to be able to take a 50 shot? no mods nessicary?
is a 50 shot basicly 50 hp gain? so far i've heard more bad things about nitrous then good.

Does anybody recomend nitrous for my engine?

thanks for the feedback


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The rule of thumb for the size of shots is no more than 40% of the engine's ouput on stock interals and stock fuel pump (if the fuel pump is pumping at the rate it was brand new). As far as a QR, I don't know particulars.


----------

